# Anyone with teenage daughters?



## Mervs Mum

I know there are a couple of others here with older kids - just wondered if anyone had girls aged 14 or older?

Emily is 15 this year. Quite an immature 14 yr old, looks her age (I'm sure she wishes she did :lol: ) still watches Hannah Montana, no boyfriend as yet.
I know she speaks to lads in a way that would make me :shy: because she's banned from MSN etc after I saw a convo that made my hair curl.

We are very open. We have spoken as lenght about sex. She cringes but I dont care. I am doing what my parents did for me and it worked as I have been pregnant twice, both planned and never had a 'scare'.

She knows the importance of not only avoiding unwanted pregnancies but of protecting her own sexual health. My Auntie runs an AIDS sanctuary and she's seen that it's not just full of gay men, but women and dying children too. She knows I believe 'no glove-no love' :lol:

She's sat next to me at the Drs at a 'joint' appointment where the Dr talked to ME about contraception...:lol: I'm sure sure she didnt want to contemplate me and hubby :sex: and me saying we use condoms but again, I make no appologies!

So where do you stand on putting your girls on say the pill or an other contraception? My Mum didnt 'put' me on the pill - I went when I was 17 and thought that my boyfriend and I were moving in that 'direction'.

I think I'll play it by ear but I do think I'll want to help to get her on something when she becomes active - maybe the depo injection so she doesnt have to remember it although I havent checked if this isn't advised in very young women yet - say 16.

I'd only really like opinions if you have direct experience with your own kids of this kind of age or maybe yourself or your sister or niece. Thanks! :D


----------



## lozzy21

Hi, iv got no kids but im only 21. I asked my mam to go in the pill at 15 as i had been seeing by boyfriend for a while. She made it clear when i started seeing him that she wouldent care if i had sex aslong as i was on the pill. If she found out i was having sex without the pill i was grounded till i was 30.
She is also going to put my sister on the pill(shes 13) but for her periods and has said shes killing 2 birds with one stone. 
When i got the bit older and knew i was having more casual sex she informed me there were comdoms in my stepdads top drawer and to help my self.


----------



## Michy

My mum was always very open with me, I had a long term boyfriend from when I was 13 and at 15 (nearly 16) mum took me to the doctors to be put on the pill.

After that she sat both me and my boyfriend down and gave us the talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've never had a scare or had unprotected sex till I was trying for a baby and was married, so it worked for me!


----------



## alice&bump

my parents never really talked about sex, my sex education was being given a book whe i was about 11 called "lets talk about sex". i put myself on the pill when i was about 16, told my mum it was for my skin, but obv it wasnt! i think with katie i'm just gona be as open as possible and just hope she'll talk to me and ask for advice and stuff xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I went on the pill when i was 15. Me & my mum never really talked about sex, but i had a serious(ish) bf then, and she asked me if i wanted to use it and took me to get it


----------



## kristy87

hey, im 21 too. my mum took me when i was 15 to go on the pill, as she knew i had a bf. she told me from about the age of 12 13 about sex etc, and was very open. also said she would be very dissapointed if i got preg by accident, but would always support me with whatever i decided. it worked for me 

xx


----------



## NatalieW

Your being very open with her which is a good thing, alot of parents put their head in the sand (being a teacher I see both sides, parents and teenagers). I also have three teenage sisters around Emily's age. Two of which are on the pill, only because of their painful periods - could you work on that angle if you really wanted her on the pill? I know they are on a very low level combined pill. But also my mum was always open about sex and the 'after sex' bits and made it very open about things. None of us (there are 4 of us) have ever had a pregnancy scare either. I just think you have to keep doing what you are doing xx

Re: MSN, you know you can get it to record every conversation she has?


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thanks everyone - that's really helpful :)




NatalieW said:


> Re: MSN, you know you can get it to record every conversation she has?

Natalie - she's completely banned from it. Hubby and I are both in high schools and have had pastural roles over the years and have both had to deal with MSN/Bebo fallout from bullying to girls exposing themselves etc. We tried to trust her let her on it but she had lewd conversations with boys, was falling out with people etc so we just decided to stop it all together. She's got a contract phone with unlimited texts and goodness knows how many minutes and we encourage her to have 'proper' conversations on the phone. It was just more trouble than it was worth - I had one mum approach me in Sainsbury's over a conversation that Emily's had had with her daughter too - all just teenage bitching but still.....I dont need that :)


----------



## NatalieW

Seems like you are a very switched on mum with technology, just trust your instincts!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thanks Natalie - I try to do that but you know it's tough at times as my instinct up to now is to trust her. But so many things have happened recently I dont feel I can anymore and that's really hard. Hubby wanted it banned ages ago but I kept saying 'no this is how they talk etc' but in the end she seemed to abuse that trust. She is sooooo good compared to me in Y9!! We never have a bad word bad from school - she grafts her little arse off! She does lots of constructive things with her time outside of school, piano, sports teams, even a light opera society mainly full of 'oldies' :lol: but she's even managed to put herself at risk there :( I paint her in a bad light here but honestly Natalie, she's the epitomy of the old cliche 'If I had a classroom full of Emily's......' and 'she's a pleasure to teach'.
I may be over protective and I suppose that's my job as her mum. The schools I've worked in have been in more deprived areas and some stuff our girls get up to makes my hair curl - I just want so much for her maybe I sometimes lose a bit of perspective......but at the same time she cant be allowed to get away with stuff IYKWIM. 

Ahhhhh......THIS is why we are sticking at 2 kids!! :rofl: xx


----------



## princess_bump

lisa, firstly i think you're doing amazingly with emily; you seem to have the same sort of 'open' relationship me and my mum had at that age, and still have now. i'm now heading to 25 and when i look back at how mum was with me, i think she did a great job, and after teaching for a while, i really do remember what i was like.

with regards to the pill i was put on it at 14 by the hospital because of my pcos, but she always talked openly and honestly with regards to contraception, so i think you're just doing everything right honey! keep doing what you're doing! i don't blame you banning msn, when the internet first came out i was 14, and mum bless her, knew nothing of it, and they way i talked in chat rooms, just a few times, was terrible! maddi will never be allowed that! i think policing there internet usage has to go on, for safety, but i also think all we can do as parents is continually talk to them, thats what mum did with me, and i no she now takes that lovely smug look where she can forget about when i was naughty and say, wow, i did it! :lol:

well done you honey, you're doing great!


----------



## FEDup1981

HI, i dont have a teenage daughter so cant advise on that part of ur Question, but what i would say is avoid the depo injection at ALL costs. It completely ruins ur cycle, and she is far too young to have that. I wouldnt recommend it to anyone who hasnt had children yet, as it really does cause lots of problems for the future. Please dont let her have it. There are loads of other options :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thanks Carly :hugs:

FEDup - I had the depo for a couple of years after I had Emily and it worked fine for me - came off, periods went regular as clockwork and no probs TTC BUT I appreciate it doesnt always pan out like that :hugs: Thanks for the advice - I just thought it might be better than remembering a pill but I suppose I could make sure she took the pill properly while she's at home. :)


----------



## princess_bump

just a thought - i actually set my alarm on my phone to remind me to take my pill, might be an idea x :D


----------



## nikky0907

princess_bump said:


> just a thought - i actually set my alarm on my phone to remind me to take my pill, might be an idea x :D

I did that too in the first year...and had a post-it stuck to my bathroom mirror to make extra sure to take it.


I think it's great that you talk to her about all this openly. My mom never did that with me, when I started having sex I was 15 and my sister (who was 20 at the time) signed the consent form for the pill!
I really couldn't talk to my mom about any of this...I'm sure that even if she cringes at the talks now she will appreciate it one day.
:hugs:


Edit: you can also try to put her on the patch? I was on it for a year and it's much simpler than the pill because you only need to remember to stick it once a week.


----------



## Mervs Mum

i didnt know about the patch - thanks Amy I'll look into that :)


----------



## lozzy21

I had the implant which was grat because you can forget about it for 3 years.


----------



## Mervs Mum

lozzy21 said:


> I had the implant which was grat because you can forget about it for 3 years.

Can I ask how old you were?? I do like the idea of making sure she doesnt need to remember but I'd like to chose the right thing with her. Does the implant stop periods?


----------



## leedsforever

hey hun :hi:

i went on the pill quite young think like 14 or something but I was having really irregular and heavy periods so the docs put me on it knowing it regulates your cycle..! My mum was quite open with me, but I dont think she ever really sat me down and gave me a grown up talk about sex, feelings and contraception.... I feel that I will do this though! 

I dont advise the depo at all... but I see you have been on it so maybe your daughter will react to it the way you did?! I put on weight , lots of weight :(


----------



## leedsforever

Mervs Mum said:


> I just thought it might be better than remembering a pill but I suppose I could make sure she took the pill properly while she's at home. :)

Might be harder than youd imagine... my mum constantly found pill packets with missed days and she couldnt tell my sis enough... ! She even phoned me to tell remind my sister how important it was... and my sis was 19 at the time :dohh:!! But then Ive never been very good at remembering the pill!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've always been really good at remembering mine Kerry but Emily can be a bit of a div.....:dohh:...

My sister had the Depo too and she was fine so Emily might be lucky and have no effects......her periods have been regular and easy like mine too but you never know.....


----------



## leedsforever

Mervs Mum said:


> I've always been really good at remembering mine Kerry but Emily can be a bit of a div.....:dohh:...

:rofl: at div!! Im the same!! Then I had the depo and came off of it and was crap at taking the pill (sometimes missing days at a time) and fell pregnant 12 months later!! :dohh:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I wonder if chastity belts affect your periods....:lol:......a better option me thinks......


----------



## leedsforever

:rofl:


----------



## helen1234

its really hard one lisa i know exactly how you feel, rosie is 14 and since we had rhys i swear she's regressing lol, she has resorted to stamping her feet to get what she wants and i cant help but laugh. 
i let her watch the sex v porn programme that was on and i was asking her questions she knew all the answers, if i try have and have a direct conversation with her i get a look of disgust and tells me to shuttup lol, so i try the indirect approach.
the thing is getting a balance as soon as rosie thinks i'm lecturing her she shuts up, she also has limits on msn she dropped her laptop last week and broke it, and to be fair she's been alot more pleasant to be with, spend more time on the internet than her now.
i think i will put er on the depo jab if she's suitable and i will take her till she's 18, i has her at 17 and i hope she realises what she missed out on, i tell her education is the most important thing right now, goodness the arguements we had over choosing gcse's she told the teacher she wanted to be a wag lol she was joking though.

i've wrapped rosie up a bit too much i think cos she's epileptic but hasnt had a seizure for a yr so has been given longer curfew's which she breaks and ends up grounded lol.
i record all the conversations and have checked a few. but luckily never found anything too bad. she had her phone took off her at xmas for making 2800 texts in november. it cost her grandad nearly £200 she had a contract phone but abused it totally she has to pay for her credit now lol.
xx


----------



## lozzy21

I was 18 when i got it in. It all depends on the person as to how it affects your periods, i had nearly non in the 2 and a half years i gad mine it. It was a but uncomrotable when getting it in and out but nothing to bad


----------



## lissaloo

hi my girl is 13 although she isn't active yet we have talkied about depo but were told nit till she was 18 for some reason cause my thought is while they are young they may forget to take it !! im thinking put her on something when she turns 14 to make sure she is safe !


----------



## tasha41

I went on the pill when I was 15... was on it until I was nearly 19, but fell pregnant on it even though I took it at the same time everyday (reminded via cell phone alarm at the time I got pregnant)... I always used condoms also but the one time we didn't... lol


----------



## MummyMummy

oh how i wished i would have had a mum like you!

when i asked my mum would she come to drs with me to get the pill sorted (not for sex itself... although i was sexually active, but for a festival i was going to i was due on and didn't want to be feeling dirty and yuck kwim? with there being no (proper) showers) and she said no i was too young. weather she thought it was for other reasons i don't know? but if she would havecome with me then i'm sure my 1st pregnancy wouldn't have happened. at that age i was too young to really know what happens with the pill etc and the effects hormonal contraception has on your body and now that i do know i think it's strange and worrying, not natural to me kwim? but at that age, it would have been all i'd have known if that makes sense, so normal kwim?

also, if my mum was more open about sex/contraception i'm sure my 16yo sister wouldn't have just chucked her life away by getting pregnant (apparently she's around 26weeks preg)

so from my point of view i think you are def going the right way about it! better for you to embarass her than her tothrow her life away.

xXx
xXx


----------



## Amanda

Kayleigh has just turned 16 and hasn't yet had a steady boyfriend. She's had bf's that have lasted a week or so, but nothing longer. I found condoms in her room months ago, but they turned out to be her friends.

I am considering going with her to the doctors to ask her to be put on the pill due to her having excrutiating heavy periods. 

You do sound like you are a very switched on person, and open and honest with her. Go with your instincts hun, they've worked so far with her.:hugs:


----------



## morri

I also got talks etc as i advanced , but I also read a lot by myself (somehow a topic that always intrigued me , while as a kid I wasn't interested in having kids myself , I was always keen to read the parenting magazines xD, and sex-ed books) 
Anyway since I don't like the ideas of hormones I looked for an alternative nor hormonal way and chose that. I think as a parent one should allow the kid also to choose rather whether it prefers mechanical or hormonal (and I am talking on permanent stuff not pessars or condoms )


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thanks MM & Amanda - I hope being open has the desired effect. Your comment means a great deal - reassures me I'm being sensible. :hugs:


Morri - what alternative did you go with?? I'm keen to look at all the options with her. :)


----------



## morri

I have displayed it in the topic : (what do you go when you go to TTC ) too. So There is the hormon less IUD gynefix, which is also fittable for teenagers and anybody else who hasn't born yet. I try to dig out that specific thread :)) 
The good thing about it though is in a short summary:

It gets stuck to the uterus , it does not have any arms which can irritate the sides.
It is hormon free.(it works with copper)
it has different sizes(4 pieces to 6 pieces)
and it can stay for 5 years. 
It has as high safety as the pill , or even higher. 
.


> morri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoobyLou75 said:
> 
> 
> I've not heard of that Morri, is that like the normal IUD?
> 
> We are using condoms at mo as I came off the pill at the end of last year as I was having problems. Once we decided we were going to ttc, I thought we would be ok with those until the right time.
> 
> We will try without any help first and depending how things go then I will look into the temp method etc.
> 
> The gynefix IUD is actually just a string of 4 to 5 small tubes of copper on a string. It does not have nay arms so there is less irritation. I opted out for this one because it is totally hormones free and you basically keep your same cyclus, but also doesnt disturb you too much. I havent had any problems at all with it. Because it is available in these two sizes it is even suitable for those who haven't born yet.
> 
> https://www.wildemeersch.com/en/images/miniGyneFix.jpg
> 
> It get fixed into the wall of the Uterus and thats it :DClick to expand...Click to expand...




morri said:


> LoobyLou75 said:
> 
> 
> Are these widely available then? I'm defo going to consider this in the future ie hopefully after baby no.3!
> 
> They are not too widely spread , (depending where you live)
> but at this lj entry of somebody I found this information.
> https://community.livejournal.com/iud_divas/profile
> 
> Director of Family Planning at Halton and St Helens PCT near Liverpool and Manchester, [email protected] and alsothis one can tell you too:
> [email protected]Click to expand...


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thanks Morri! :D


----------



## maddiwatts19

Mervs Mum said:


> 'no glove-no love'

:rofl: this makes me laugh, but its good, a saying she'll deffinitely remember!!
you know i dont have any teenage kids, but i went on the pill at 16, my own choice. i never spoke to mum and dad about sex, they never brought it up either. although i know they knew when i did start to have sex, because of little things they'd say about making sure i was careful. i didnt have any sex ed at school either.. but i really wish i did.. 
Lisa, your an amazing mum, and Emily is lucky to have you being so open and honest with her. i wish my mum had been more like you.. :hugs:
i only ever was on the pill, but maybe try a coil? or the implant? i dont know if theres age restrictions with them too, but they're alternatives.
x x x x x


----------



## clairebear

My mum was very open to me about sex and contraception. I have always used protection with every partner. I feel by my mum not being on edge about it i was able to talk to her and get the emtional as well as practical support. :D


----------



## Rachiebaby24

FEDup1981 said:


> HI, i dont have a teenage daughter so cant advise on that part of ur Question, but what i would say is avoid the depo injection at ALL costs. It completely ruins ur cycle, and she is far too young to have that. I wouldnt recommend it to anyone who hasnt had children yet, as it really does cause lots of problems for the future. Please dont let her have it. There are loads of other options :hugs:

Not always. I went on the depo aged 15 as i had terrible periods and the pill didnt help. I was on it from age 15-22 with no problems at all. I came off it in November and fell pregnant in March. My periods have been fine since and I will not hesitate to go back onto it when i am finished babymaking! 

I went on the above contraception due to my periods and it was before i had started to have sex but i know my mum told my sister to go on the pill when she noticed my sister interested in boys/having boyfriends. 

My mum has always been very open with all of us and considering what the "professionals" say about the liklihood, apple falling fair from the tree etc etc (my mum had us all very young) i had my first baby at 25, my sister is pg with her first at 23 and my older brother has none. and i truly believe that was due to my mum being so open and honest about sex, relationships etc. 

My little brother is 13 and we are very open and frank with him. He saw me in labour with no clothes on (some people may not agree) but i believe he needs to know what women are, what they go through and that their bodies arent just sex objects. He knows about condoms and he talks to my OH alot about stuff which is good as his dad died when he was young. 

Sounds like you are doing a great job Lisa and Emily sounds like a credit to you. Its scary your kids growing into young adults (it scares me with my liitle bro so cant imagine my child).....

My only advice is carry on what your doing......

oh and wen i was on the pill for my period my mum just reminded me every morning to take it (didnt have phones back then!!!!)


----------



## kaylynn040485

I would say to avoid the depo jag for your daughter completely. I went on this jag when i was around 16 to regulate my hormones and i believe it completely mucked up my cycle. I gained almost 3stone whilst on it then when i came off i didnt get a period for 2.5yrs and even then i had fetility problems and to this day i dont think everything is completely right and i firmly believe the depo is the reason. Obviously its down to personal choice but there are so many other contraception available i would say to stay away ffrom depo hun as it caused me nothing but problems. Kx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Rachiebaby24 said:


> Not always. I went on the depo aged 15 as i had terrible periods and the pill didnt help. I was on it from age 15-22 with no problems at all. I came off it in November and fell pregnant in March. My periods have been fine since and I will not hesitate to go back onto it when i am finished babymaking!
> 
> I went on the above contraception due to my periods and it was before i had started to have sex but i know my mum told my sister to go on the pill when she noticed my sister interested in boys/having boyfriends.
> 
> My mum has always been very open with all of us and considering what the "professionals" say about the liklihood, apple falling fair from the tree etc etc (my mum had us all very young) i had my first baby at 25, my sister is pg with her first at 23 and my older brother has none. and i truly believe that was due to my mum being so open and honest about sex, relationships etc.
> 
> My little brother is 13 and we are very open and frank with him. He saw me in labour with no clothes on (some people may not agree) but i believe he needs to know what women are, what they go through and that their bodies arent just sex objects. He knows about condoms and he talks to my OH alot about stuff which is good as his dad died when he was young.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing a great job Lisa and Emily sounds like a credit to you. Its scary your kids growing into young adults (it scares me with my liitle bro so cant imagine my child).....
> 
> My only advice is carry on what your doing......
> 
> oh and wen i was on the pill for my period my mum just reminded me every morning to take it (didnt have phones back then!!!!)

Thanks so much Rachel :hugs: It means a lot to hear this. I have a great deal of respect for you and I think yours and your family's open attitude with each other is exactly the way I want things to be here. :D

I know a few people have said to stay away from the depo but I still think it's down to the individual. Both me and my sister have used it and not had any problems - infact I concieved after 3 months with #1, 2 months with #2 and my sister caught the egg on the first cycle! :lol:


----------



## hopeandpray

You are a great mother! i'm 18, my mother knows i've been with my bf for 2 yrs, we use condoms but i'd love a more safe method. i've been hinting about it but she refuses to talk about it! and my doctors my dad so not like i can go to him. It's great that you are so open with your daughter, she's lucky to have a mom like u


----------



## leedsforever

hopeandpray said:


> You are a great mother! i'm 18, my mother knows i've been with my bf for 2 yrs, we use condoms but i'd love a more safe method. i've been hinting about it but she refuses to talk about it! and my doctors my dad so not like i can go to him. It's great that you are so open with your daughter, she's lucky to have a mom like u

aww hunni thats a lovely thing to say :) i tell Lisa this too :)

sorry you have no one to go to!! Could u not go to a different surgery or a local family planning clinic!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I wouldn't ever "put" someone on anything, but if she comes to you and requests it, I'd go for it. Just as long as she uses a condom for STD stuff, she'll be alright. Or even just as a backup...


----------



## Mervs Mum

sleepinbeauty said:


> I wouldn't ever "put" someone on anything, but if she comes to you and requests it, I'd go for it. Just as long as she uses a condom for STD stuff, she'll be alright. Or even just as a backup...

Thank you for taking time to the reply but I did ask for opinions from people who either have teenage kids/nieces/sisters etc. or from those who had gone thought this with their own mums. I respect that you wouldnt ever 'put' your daughter on anything but with the greatest respect, you dont know how you will feel if you ever have a teenage daughter :D I thought I would and wouldnt do many things but until it's YOU in the position you can never say how you will deal with things. Perhaps that's why you have a 'she'll be alright' mentality towards it. I dont have that luxury as she's a real and precious person to me :D


----------



## Scottish Sam

Stalker alert!! :rofl:

I dont have a teenage daughter but will be 30 this year:hissy: and just wanted to say that I think one of the best things a mum can do is to have an open relationship with her daughter, just like you have. My mum and I can talk about anything, she seriously is my best friend. You sound like a fab mum and Emily really is very lucky to have such a fabby mum

I also think you are doing the right thing regarding looking into contraceptive choices for Emily as to be honest I dont think many young teenagers are fully able to grasp the pros and cons of the wide choice available out there. Not sure if you have already spoken to her about what her feelings are on contraception? I went on the pill at 14 due to having mega painfull periods and it didnt encourage me to have sex before I was ready.

I really hope I can have such an open relationship with Rebecca


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Mervs Mum said:


> Thanks so much Rachel :hugs: *It means a lot to hear this. I have a great deal of respect for you and I think yours and your family's open attitude with each other is exactly the way I want things to be here. *
> 
> I know a few people have said to stay away from the depo but I still think it's down to the individual. Both me and my sister have used it and not had any problems - infact I concieved after 3 months with #1, 2 months with #2 and my sister caught the egg on the first cycle! :lol:

aw thank you.....you dont know what its means to hear someone say that :cry::cloud9:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well I thought I'd update this thread....

Since posting I have had a number of conversations with Emily for various reasons - this topic obviously and also because of the HPV vaccine.

As the HPV vaccine program started when she was in Y9 she will be part of the mop up, which means she wont get the jabs until she is almost 17.
I'm really keen for her to have the vaccine and for it to be given before she becomes sexually active. Emily knows very well that getting pregnant is (as far as I am concerned) the least of her worries - catching an STD ranging from a dose to HIV is a much bigger concern for me personally. So she understands the importance of the use of condoms to protect her sexual health and then contraceptive as well - a kind of belt AND braces approach is what I like to instill in her.
Obviously I wont be there to ensure she always takes my advice so I spoke to the school nurse about her getting the HPV before Y11. The nurse advised I go the GP and plead my case. My GP is lovely so Emily and I went to her today. She has girls a couple of years older than Em so she knows EXACTLY where I'm coming from. We talked about the jab and she said she would check if we were able to request it before she would get it under the mop up. We also talked about contraception and the timing of it. She advised us that there is obviously no need until she is sexually active and echoed what I had said about the importance of condoms. She talked to us both about the importance of getting the right type of contraception when the time comes. She told Emily that she could either come with me or on her own if she didnt want to talk to me about it - Emily looked shocked and said she would definately be with me but I told her she didnt know that when it came to it that she would still feel that way. The Dr told her that it was important that she knew her options and then she could decide if she wanted me involved at the time. She then explained that the advantages of me knowing are that I can remind her to take her pill and if she wanted to keep it private that she would be able to have the implant. The injection is not recommended in very young or older women as it carries a risk of osteoperosis (sp).

so we came out feeling very informed. Emily asked me how the mini pill and combi pills worked and how the implant worked too.

I'm really happy with how things are progressing and now it's just a case of waiting until Emily asks me or a boyfriend crops up maybe and I'll remind her to remember what the options are. :D


----------



## leedsforever

glad things went well hun, and Emily is listening to you and the docs advice :)


----------



## bex

Glad it worked out well. Well done Lisa. As you know i haven't got a teenager but am getting tips for when Niamh is older!!
Somehow i don't think stefan's plan of locking her in her room till she's 35 is going to work!!!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Thats brilliant Lisa....gonna do the same with Maley....i think the best approach is openness (and if anything did ever happen - i would like to think that Maley would come to me regardless as it would break my heart if she was scared to or dealt with it on her own).....well done!


----------



## Dizzy321

That is excellent Lisa! sounds like you are doing a great job! This is how I want to be with Rosie...there is so much that mothers should tell their daughters but dont and its quite worrying, great job :D x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Ta girls :hugs:

It's funny coz I went to a funeral yesterday and I was talking to a fellow cricket WAG who's girls are 17 and the same age as Em. We havent seen each other since last season so we were catching up and obv we have teen girls in common. She was saying how she was exactly the same with her two. She said that her eldest had boyfriends but she just kind of knew when she got with this one it was 'just different'. He's at Uni so he's got his own place etc so she told her DD that there would be no sleeping over until she was on the pill. At first her DD said she didnt need to as she wasnt ready but then she did come to her and say she wanted her to come with her to the Dr. So they went and she got the pill and she armed her with lots of condoms etc. And my friend said that nothing else was said for a while but she started staying over and one day her DD said 'Mum it happened and it all went well and that's all I'm saying!' :rofl: Her mum was pleased that she told her and I was pleased to hear that it can work out that way.


----------



## hopeandpray

Mervs Mum said:


> Ta girls :hugs:
> 
> It's funny coz I went to a funeral yesterday and I was talking to a fellow cricket WAG who's girls are 17 and the same age as Em.  We havent seen each other since last season so we were catching up and obv we have teen girls in common. She was saying how she was exactly the same with her two. She said that her eldest had boyfriends but she just kind of knew when she got with this one it was 'just different'. He's at Uni so he's got his own place etc so she told her DD that there would be no sleeping over until she was on the pill. At first her DD said she didnt need to as she wasnt ready but then she did come to her and say she wanted her to come with her to the Dr. So they went and she got the pill and she armed her with lots of condoms etc. And my friend said that nothing else was said for a while but she started staying over and one day her DD said 'Mum it happened and it all went well and that's all I'm saying!' :rofl: Her mum was pleased that she told her and I was pleased to hear that it can work out that way.

 how much detail did she think her mom wanted her to go into :rofl:


----------



## bethany90

My daughters only six so i don't really have advice, but i'm 22 and i still watch hannah montana lol. Me and my daughter love it lol, i was quite immature too, i never had a boyfriend until i was 17


----------



## mommy43

mmm here goes dont tell my daughter i told u she will kill me lol 
shes 15 n has an implant i have been open with her about sex n from the very few people i have told i got quite a bit of stick saying i was encouraging her to have sex because i agreed to contraception 
possibly yes but thats a 2 sided argument i know my daughter i have given as much info as possible before hand so hopefully she didnt see it as a green light to have sex she is also aware of the importance of condoms the no glove no love but she can also be immature but has had a boyfriend 
but each teenager is different u know ur daughter my advice is if u feel its time get her contraception i know my daughter is "too young" but im not niave enough to think tats enough to prevent her having sex is
i was adivsed against the depo apparentlythey dont reccommend it for u if ur bones are still growing thats what i was told anyway


----------



## jazmine18

i would just book an appointment and tell her to discuss contraception with her doctor, she might open up more, my mum and me had a close relationship and we quite open with eachother, but for some reason i would have denied i was having sex til i was blue in the face..:-S..so my mum only mentioned contraception a couple times then let it go..i suppose as a young teenager i was quite immature,,but naive also..i fell pregnant with my daughter at 18, if it werent for being as shy and scared of having sex i hate to admit but it probably would of happened alot earlier. 
So just set up an appointment and get some info leaflets or something.


----------



## mrsadair

my mom never talked to me about sex or babies or birth control. everything i learned was from friends and books, tv, school, etc. i took myself to get on the pill when i was 18. i had asked my mom about it and she refused to take me because she said that was just giving me a license to go out and screw. idk. i wish she'd talked to me about it and taken me to get the pill or at least approved of it and not made me feel like i was a bad person for wanting to sleep with my then serious boyfriend and be safe about it. idk.


----------



## Mervs Mum

mommy43 - I think you have a sensible approach :)

Jazmine - that's basically what we did (I updated further back in the thread ;) )

MrsAdair - :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

My mum didn't know I was having sex untill I said "mum.. I'm pregnant" :rofl:


----------



## mrsadair

hehe yeah, when i told my mom, she goes - "you told me you were waiting until marriage!" (we'd been living together for like 6 months already, together for a year)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I can only comment off how ive done it. I sorted it all out myself at age of 15 & half. Personally i think id have a talk with my daughter around that age see how she feels. 
Im not 1 for liking injection to much. Maybe implant.


----------



## hypnorm

i hope i can be as open with my kids, i didnt feel confident enough to speak to my mum,i was shocked that my OH's mum discussed her periods with him! 
I went on the pill at 18, and always forgot to take it... too many scares for me. Now have the coil.


----------



## Blah11

In regards to the depo injection, I had it at about 16 and my periods have been very irregular to this day :( I'm surprised I managed to get pregnant at all nevermind on the pill, and when I was having sex once a week at the most!

Not looking forward to TTC #2.

Sounds like youre doing fab with Emily though! X


----------



## 24/7

I'm 21, and my Mum was always very open and honest with me, with as much information as I wanted, along with her experiences. Eventually along with my OH we decided we would use condoms, and that I wouldn't go on the pill, as I don't like the idea of interfering with my hormones. Were WTT at the moment, and have never had any pregnancy scares and such like. 
Hope thats of help to you. :)


----------

